

Will ET Drink Water? - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/25/water/will-et-drink-water

======
ohitsdom
This is the biggest challenge in detecting life elsewhere in our universe-
what will it look like?

The issue becomes even murkier when you consider the existence of other
dimensions. My favorite analogy- imagine we lived in a 2D world, where we were
just squares on paper. If an actual cube "passed through" our world, it would
look just like us, then disappear.

------
NoMoreNicksLeft
Just a few, to be sociable.

~~~
drzaiusapelord
I love the sci-fi possibilities here. Maybe in some near future astronauts
will politely turn down a glass of liquid methane and hope not to offend their
hosts.

